# Insurance with Geico as a listed driver



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

So this is interesting. I have a friend whose brother is listed as a driver on his insurance policy. The insurer is Geico. My friend did not know that his brother was using the vehicle to do Uber and Lyft. Now my friends brother had an accident (not while driving for Uber or Lyft). He had to file a claim through personal insurance. I wonder if Geico finds out that the listed driver (My friends brother) does rideshare, will they terminate the policy? Geico currently does not offer rideshare policy in the state he lives in. If they do terminate the policy will they only do so to the listed driver or will they also do it to my friend who is the policy holder but has never driven for Lyft or Uber. My friend is obviously very nervous about the whole situation as he does not feel anything should happen to him since he had no knowledge the vehicle was being used for that purpose. His brother was only doing it part time so very few hours. 

Hopefully Geico will not find out that his brother has been using the vehicle for rideshare. He has since made his brother contact Lyft and Uber and request that he be removed as a driver. At the very least will Geico accept the emails back from each company indicating the driver accounts have been deleted as proof the vehicle is no longer used for that purpose and not cancel the policy? Or will they just decide to cancel it/

I know Geico can be very tough on this issue so just wondering what others thnk or if others have had any experience with this.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Was it a total loss? How much damage was caused? Personal injuries?

The pricer the claim, the more likely they will dig through everything to find a reason not to pay. Chances are if they want to find it, they will even if he removed himself as a driver as all of that is a matter of record. 

Chances are the policy will be canceled as a whole as the violation breached the contract of the policy. 

Hope that doesnt happen ans good luck.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Was it a total loss? How much damage was caused? Personal injuries?
> 
> The pricer the claim, the more likely they will dig through everything to find a reason not to pay. Chances are if they want to find it, they will even if he removed himself as a driver as all of that is a matter of record.
> 
> ...


No damage to my friends car but damage to the parked car. The damage probably around $1,000 maybe more or less to the parked car. The parked car that was hit has the same insurance company as my friend but they have not returned the phone calls from Geico


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> No damage to my friends car but damage to the parked car. The damage probably around $1,000 maybe more or less to the parked car. The parked car that was hit has the same insurance company as my friend but they have not returned the phone calls from Geico


Seems low enough it shouldnt be an issue. If the deductible is high enough, it may be worth paying out of pocket to 100% insure that they don't catch wind of it.


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Seems low enough it shouldnt be an issue. If the deductible is high enough, it may be worth paying out of pocket to 100% insure that they don't catch wind of it.


Well the hope is that the party that was hit won't bother filing. My friend spoke with Geico tonight and they said the other party hasn't returned their phone calls. It does seems like damage is minimal but my friend feels if the other party doesn't bother going through insurance there is less likely a chance of them looking into the vehicle being used for rideshare


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ghwwe72 said:


> Well the hope is that the party that was hit won't bother filing. My friend spoke with Geico tonight and they said the other party hasn't returned their phone calls. It does seems like damage is minimal but my friend feels if the other party doesn't bother going through insurance there is less likely a chance of them looking into the vehicle being used for rideshare


If I were your friend I would nip it in the butt and guarantee they don't file to make sure nothing is discovered. Losing insurance because of your brother doing Uber and not even getting a cut?!

That's just wrong


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If I were your friend I would nip it in the butt and guarantee they don't file to make sure nothing is discovered. Losing insurance because of your brother doing Uber and not even getting a cut?!
> 
> That's just wrong


I guess the issue was this. The parked car people were not present when it got hit. The police had my friends brother leave his information with a note on the car since they could not locate the owner of the parked car at that time. My friends brother was able to obtain their address and phone number. They don't call him back nor do they call Geicio back. So it's really a waiting game at this point.


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

Eventually if the "victim" doesn't contact GEICO, they will close the file and it will all be moot.

Before I got properly insured, I had a not-at-fault accident where I was hit by a snowplow, but because of the laws regarding government-owned vehicles I had to take the claim through GEICO. I made sure to remove the Uber decal before the adjusted looked at my car.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

this is my issue with Geico

this is the reply I received from Geico after I asked them about rideshare insurance. This make me nervous!!!!!!! Am I really fully covered by UBER when online with them?

*We have received your inquiry about your coverage and will be glad to address your concerns.

Your GEICO personal auto policy excludes coverage when you drive your vehicle for ridesharing or any other service where you transport people or products for a fee.

Be sure to check with your ridesharing company, as they may be able to help you find insurance on your vehicle.

Thank you for the opportunity to assist you today and for using our online services. *


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

Nothing to be nervous about. Just expect a cancellation notice in a few weeks.

Seriously, when I asked them about rideshare insurance, they cancelled my rideshare car 2-3 weeks later. They offered me a commercial policy, but I decided to move the rideshare car to Erie instead.

However, yes, you are covered by Uber when online. But once GEICO cancels you, you won't be able to legally drive the car until you get other insurance because Uber only covers you when you're online.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

louvit said:


> this is my issue with Geico
> 
> this is the reply I received from Geico after I asked them about rideshare insurance. This make me nervous!!!!!!! Am I really fully covered by UBER when online with them?
> 
> ...





Redtop said:


> Nothing to be nervous about. Just expect a cancellation notice in a few weeks.
> 
> Seriously, when I asked them about rideshare insurance, they cancelled my rideshare car 2-3 weeks later. They offered me a commercial policy, but I decided to move the rideshare car to Erie instead.
> 
> However, yes, you are covered by Uber when online. But once GEICO cancels you, you won't be able to legally drive the car until you get other insurance because Uber only covers you when you're online.


Your cancel notice is in the mail, should have anonymously asked as a prospective customer and hoped that they wouldn't check into you.


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

well I never told them I wa I asked what if I decided to drive for a rideshare company. Maybe I still have a shot....


----------



## stacy2017 (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi I would like to know how this history end up cause I m having the same problem now . my brother was added in my policy 3 days ago and started doing uber. Unfortunately he had an accident when uber app was off. Geico told me they are doin investigation for rideshare etc... did they cover yr friend car or not cause my car has been damaged,


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I must ask, did you consider the risks involved or ask about rideshare coverage before allowing your brother to use your car for hire? Are you aware that there are Californis insurance companies that will properly insure your car for that purpose?

There are posters here who seem to believe that insurance underwriters, claims reps, and investigators are stupid. But as you are finding out, the opposite is true, and they will investigate.

Most personal auto policies incorporate specific language stating that if you drive your vehicle for commercial purposes, whether it is for paying passengers, delivering newspapers, packages, or pizza, you will not be covered. Further stated is that failure to inform them about a change in use of the insured vehicle, or lying on an application for insurance, may be considered fraud.

Yet almost daily someone posts about running into problems in dealing with their insurance company over an accident or the company cancelling due to ridesharing. I wonder how many drivers actually read and understand their auto policies. I'm guessing not many.

Uber doesn't help by simply stating that you are required to prove that your vehicle is insured, and accepting as that proof a standard personal use policy. They should require at minimum a policy with a rideshare endorsement.

I'm sorry if I sound harsh, but these boards are full of discussions about these issues and how people lie to their insurers, just hoping that it won't catch up to them. Then an accident happens and they are left with Uber/Lyft high deductibles of either $1000 or $2500, or worse, no coverage at all. If you owe money on a car that is totaled in an accident, and have no coverage, you will still be paying on that loan with no car to show for it.

SMH.


----------

